# New to clomid & swollen belly



## Lawton (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

I'm new to this site and not sure of where to post.

This is my first month on clomid (CD26) and within days of starting clomid my belly has been really swollen.  It was painful for the first week, but this is now better.  I'm just left with the big belly.   I normally ovulate regularly and was put on clomid to boost my eggs.  Has anyone else had this problem and does it get better once AF starts?

Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I moved your post to here as thought you'd get better response 

It's really quite common to feel bloated with clomid, especially as you're taking it to boost.  It sounds very like the more painful symptoms were as you were leading up to ovulation and around ovulation itself but now you're in 2ww that this has eased up a bit.

I was prescribed clomid several years ago, to boost like you as I ovulate fine naturally.  I normally get ovulation pains and symptoms but when I was on clomid it just exacerbated things to the point I could barely walk on occasion as pain so bad...and was so bloated with sore boobs, lower back ache, frequent peeing to name just a few symptoms   This usually started around cd10 and got progressively worse until I ovulated on cd14/15 and then it eased up but was still there on/off whole way through 2ww.  I was releasing 2 or 3 eggs each cycle of clomid although sadly all BFN (6mths) despite conceiving naturally beforehand 

Are you not having any form of monitoring eg follicle tracking scans and/or progesterone blood tests ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------

